# Questions about AF transformer



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

I recently purchased an American Flyer No. 22035 transformer. Info I have about it is that it was made between 1957 and 1964. It is rated at 175 watts, has a circuit breaker and three wire connections: 17 v; 5-17 v and Base. The outer shell looks in reasonable condition and the power cord is in decent shape. I have not fired it up to know if it works. What I want to know is can I use this unit (assuming it is functional) with Lionel O-27 postwar locomotives? Which connectors should be wired to the track - I assume Base and one of the other two connectors. Any help that can be provided will be much appreciated. BTW I paid about $30 for it.
Thanks


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Suamico Pete said:


> I recently purchased an American Flyer No. 22035 transformer. Info I have about it is that it was made between 1957 and 1964. It is rated at 175 watts, has a circuit breaker and three wire connections: 17 v; 5-17 v and Base. The outer shell looks in reasonable condition and the power cord is in decent shape. I have not fired it up to know if it works. What I want to know is can I use this unit (assuming it is functional) with Lionel O-27 postwar locomotives? Which connectors should be wired to the track - I assume Base and one of the other two connectors. Any help that can be provided will be much appreciated. BTW I paid about $30 for it.
> Thanks


To answer your question, yes a transformer made by American Flyer can power a Lionel 0-27 postwar locomotive. Both American Flyer and Lionel were AC powered trains, with a mechanical reversing unit in the postwar era. You can use either brand of transformer, with either brand of trains. The only big difference is the total voltage to the rails. Lionel transformers often outputted up to 20 volts to the rails, while American Flyer would be a few volts less, usually around 15 to 17 volts. You can run Lionel 0-27 postwar trains just fine on an American Flyer transformer, it will just have a lower top speed, compared to using a Lionel transformer. 

The American Flyer No. 22035 transformer can be used for any regular (AC powered) train made in the prewar and postwar eras from American Flyer, Lionel and Marx, and also the modern AC powered locomotives from Lionel, MTH, Atlas, Williams by Bachmann, K-Line, etc. 

It can NOT be used for regular DC type trains, such as HO or N scale. The AC power will burn out their motors very quickly. 

Regarding the American Flyer No. 22035 transformer specially, it outputs a max of 17 volts. To connect it to your Lionel track, connect one wire from your track lock-on to the "Base" post, and the other wire to the variable "5-17 v" post. Assuming the transformer is working properly, this connection will give you an adjustable range between 5 and 17 volts to run your trains. 

The other connection, the fixed "17 v" post, can be used for accessories (such as lights, and various other types of operating accessories) that can use a fixed 17 volts. To use that feature, you would run one wire from the light or accessory to the "Base" post, and the other wire to the "17 v" post, to give a fixed 17 volts for lights or operating accessories. 

You can get more information by doing a Google search, such as typing "American Flyer hookup" (without the quotes) into the search. By the way, electrically, Lionel transformers work the same way as American Flyer. Both brands usually have a "Base" post (often called "U" by Lionel), and both brands usually have both variable (for trains) and fixed binding posts (for accessories), except for the very smallest and cheapest transformers. 

Here are a few links. First is for the American Flyer 1947 catalog, which includes track and accessories hookup diagrams.

http://traindr.com/american-flyer-1947-catalog-operating-procedures/

Next is basically the same thing, but in a PDF file, you can download and open in a PDF viewer (such as Adobe), for the American Flyer manual/Instruction Book. 

http://www.thortrains.net/flyermanual.pdf


The only difference from the diagrams, is you have Lionel 3 rail track, compared to using the 2 rail American Flyer track in the manual. But either way, with both Lionel and American Flyer, you only need two wires from the transformer to the track lock-on. The basics are basically the same. 

Hope that helps,

Howard


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is the wiring diagram for your transformer:









and the page it came from:

http://traindr.com/american-flyer-transformer-22035-service-manual/

:smokin:


----------



## Suamico Pete (Jan 3, 2015)

*Questions about AF Transformer*

Thanks to Howard1975 and RKenney for your help. I will fire this unit up and see if it works.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hopefully the American Flyer transformer will work okay for you.


----------

